# WoodHaven Calls?



## The Mad Hatter (Feb 14, 2019)

Anyone running Woodhaven Calls? Looking at picking up a box call and a friction call but I can't decide on which of their models to get. Looking for feedback/advice.

https://woodhavencustomcalls.com/


----------



## HuckHolder (Feb 14, 2019)

The Mad Hatter said:


> Anyone running Woodhaven Calls? Looking at picking up a box call and a friction call but I can't decide on which of their models to get. Looking for feedback/advice.
> 
> https://woodhavencustomcalls.com/


I've never used their box (I use a Lynch) or slate (I use a Pecker Wrecker) call but their mouth calls are solid. I have no doubt that their friction calls would be above average!


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Feb 14, 2019)

I've heard lots of good stuff about their calls. They offer so many friction calls I just need to narrow down which one is going to be the best for me.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 14, 2019)

I've had their crystal pot. It makes excellent sound! Very good high raspy pitch that carries perfect volume in the morning woods! If you practice with it or are already really good at playing friction pots you'll love it. But I switched over to Chain Reaction friction pots ever since I found him. His friction calls sound fantastic and I find them easier to play. I'm not the champion consistant caller so being able to make realistic sound under pressure with ease is a biggie in my book.
Wood haven diaphram calls are the best I've used so far ever.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 14, 2019)

Just looked at your link and the cherry classic crystal, (the one with the yellow jacket/ wasp lookin critter in it), is the one I'm describing above. I've only had experience with that one friction pot from them.


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 14, 2019)

I have a Woodhaven legend Slate, Legend Glass, Cheery stinger slate

I recommend Kimmy Hanks, David Halloran both make calls that are full of turkey an should cost less then a woodhaven would. By the way I don’t carry any woodhaven call to the woods. They are proud of them.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 14, 2019)

I have one of their old slate calls. I use it, it works, sounds good.
For what they are asking for them these days I would rather give my money to a quality custom call maker.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Feb 14, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> I have one of their old slate calls. I use it, it works, sounds good.
> For what they are asking for them these days I would rather give my money to a quality custom call maker.


 
They are on the pricey side.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Feb 14, 2019)

deast1988 said:


> I have a Woodhaven legend Slate, Legend Glass, Cheery stinger slate
> 
> I recommend Kimmy Hanks, David Halloran both make calls that are full of turkey an should cost less then a woodhaven would. By the way I don’t carry any woodhaven call to the woods. They are proud of them.


 
I will check them out too.


----------



## Buckman18 (Feb 14, 2019)

I think I'd call AGE Trumpets or Beard Hunter for an outstanding box call. I ran both at Unicoi, and they are in a league of their own.  And.. they are Georgia boys. My wife will be calling AGE Trumpets soon to order my birthday present, she just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Feb 14, 2019)

AGE Trumpets box calls look nice but the price is beyond what I want to spend.


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Feb 14, 2019)

What's more overpriced, woodhaven turkey calls or sitka gear?  It's a toss up


----------



## Buckman18 (Feb 14, 2019)

The Mad Hatter said:


> AGE Trumpets box calls look nice but the price is beyond what I want to spend.



10-4. I understand that. One to look at would be the Houndstooth Dixie Hen. I think it’s ~$70, a little cheaper than Woodhaven.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Feb 14, 2019)

For a box if you want to stay in a lower price range than most custom makers,  get a field grade box from SS custom calls, Al and Josh Shoemaker.  I highly recommend the kwila/butternut combo.  Probably run you 75 bucks.  Custom made and worth every penny.


----------



## Preacher56 (Feb 14, 2019)

deast1988 said:


> I have a Woodhaven legend Slate, Legend Glass, Cheery stinger slate
> 
> I recommend Kimmy Hanks, David Halloran both make calls that are full of turkey an should cost less then a woodhaven would. By the way I don’t carry any woodhaven call to the woods. They are proud of them.


I’ll second the recommendation of David Halloran’s pot calls, I run both his Crystal Mistress and Twisted Sister. You won’t find a better pot call. Dustin Jones of Blackstone Turkey calls also makes one that’s hard to beat, this is it in the picture


----------



## fullstrut (Feb 14, 2019)

Scott Ellis has you tube vids of most the calls him and Mike build. Listen to them and make your decision.  Great group of guys that make true like Hen sounds. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## PSEOutlaw07 (Feb 14, 2019)

WoodHavens  calls sound great but there normal Cherry Crystal is $90 which to me is kinda high when you can buy a Lonzo or David Halloran custom call for around 60 to 70 and more custom 
just order from Midwest Turkey supply, they have lots to choose from


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 14, 2019)

The Mad Hatter said:


> They are on the pricey side.


Yep. But again, they make nice calls. If that's what you want you should get one.
My Woodhaven slate sounds better to me than some custom calls Ive had, not as good as others.
For me its just a personal choice as to who I would rather give my money to.


----------



## Sixes (Feb 14, 2019)

If you live on the north side of the state, just go see Lonnie Mabry and take your pick of dozens and dozens of pot calls in any surface and dozens of box calls. One of the best call makers out there


----------



## Preacher56 (Feb 14, 2019)

Sixes said:


> If you live on the north side of the state, just go see Lonnie Mabry and take your pick of dozens and dozens of pot calls in any surface and dozens of box calls. One of the best call makers out there


 I would love to visit mr Mabry sometime and purchase a couple of his calls


----------



## Blakep2013 (Feb 15, 2019)

The Mad Hatter said:


> Anyone running Woodhaven Calls? Looking at picking up a box call and a friction call but I can't decide on which of their models to get. Looking for feedback/advice.
> 
> https://woodhavencustomcalls.com/


* i have there original slate and love it! easy to run and preforms very good! i have had it two years.*


----------

